# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  ku mund ta gjet ket programm:::

## aR-my_nD

ju lutem me ndihmoni, kam nevoj per ndihemn tuaj


Dua te me 3goni se ku mundem em gjet programin e Statistikes se jam ne fakullltet vitin epar ne Ekonomi e tani me duhet edhe programi ju lutem me ndihmoni se si si apo ku mundem ta gjej qe ta dowlladoj dhe flm shum per mirektupim e isnahla ALLAHU ju kthenmet mira te gjitehve  :ngerdheshje:  ZOTI ju shperbleftt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Po ka emer ky programi, apo quhet program Statistika?

----------


## aR-my_nD

ka amo sja di bash mire por po u dashke vetem per lenden e statistieks  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

ahaha, te pyeta sepse ka plot programe qe perdoren per statistika. Ne fund te fundit qe te gjithe te njejtat rezultate japin, por ka pedagog qe preferojne programe te ndryshme. Po ja gjete emrin me thuaj.... 
Une mund te te keshilloj EViews ose STATA. Mund ti downlodosh nga interneti qe te dy

----------


## aR-my_nD

+flm shum, do te pyess neser ne fakulltet disa shok e shoqe e nese edijn atehr do te 3goj neser flm shum nga ti shum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> +flm shum, do te pyess neser ne fakulltet disa shok e shoqe e nese edijn atehr do te 3goj neser flm shum nga ti shum


Asgje  :buzeqeshje:  Nese te ben pune EViews mund edhe te ta shpjegoj si funksionon pasi e kam perdorur edhe vete!

----------


## aR-my_nD

programi qe me se shumti me duhet eshte ky:::

Minitab 15

ose

Sus 9

apo

Spss 19

te faliminderitt shum nese mundesh mem ndihmu naj sne rrethh kesaj qeshtje......



ta kthefsha met mira  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aR-my_nD

> Asgje  Nese te ben pune EViews mund edhe te ta shpjegoj si funksionon pasi e kam perdorur edhe vete!


programi qe me se shumti me duhet eshte ky:::

Minitab 15

ose

Sus 9

apo

Spss 19

te faliminderitt shum nese mundesh mem ndihmu naj sne rrethh kesaj qeshtje......



ta kthefsha met mira

----------


## Dito

Link per programin Minitab.

http://isohunt.com/torrents/Minitab%2015


copy&paste

----------


## Dito

per programin e trete



IBM SPSS Statistics 19.dat


http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/2...19?tab=summary

----------


## aR-my_nD

ktu a duhet me u regjistru ne ket faaqe a se mu pso ma qet me dowlladu hiqq spom dowlladohet  ky program kerkahh ?

----------


## Dito

I dashur shqiptar kur nuk i merr vesh kompjuterat! atehere perse ngaterrohesh me to, pyet nje shok nje mik se si shkarkohet se skam ndermend te mesoj edhe torrentin.

----------


## XIMI.NR1

Kerko ne Google aty besoj se ke mjaft zgjedhje

----------

